# Slip over grip?



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Where are you guys getting those slip over grips from? I am looking for one for my CW40 without much luck...


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Local well supplied gun store. I got mine at a Sportsmans Warehouse. I checked and you have Bass Pro Shops in Georgia. If one is close you could try one of them.

Mine is a Hogue.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Headed out tomorrow but not to bass pro, Im gonna shop around and see what I can see. I found them online but shipping is as much as the grip...


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Most gun shops will display their "blue plastic" practice pistols with these grips already on them. The most popular are Hogue Handall grips. You can find them most anywhere online including Midway USA, even Amazon.com. The Midway sight will let you know which grip will fit your gun. They are a great addition to most small poly guns. They can slide around a bit once on the gun even though they go on really tight. I've added some two way golf grip prior to installation, using grip solvent, just like re-gripping a golf club. Once on with the grip tape, they never move around at all.


----------



## mstiii (Dec 22, 2008)

*CW9 grip?*

Which grip from Hogue will fit the CW9? I couldn't find that on MidwayUSA or the Hogue site. Now I want one, too!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've read two threads in other forums and one magazine article where a Hogue Handall Jr. was used on the Kahr CW9. This may be a tight fit and you may have to wrestle the grip on. If it's really tight going on, heat the rubber grip with a hair dryer or steam.

http://kahr.com/PA-1B/review_cbap08.html

http://www.pistolsmith.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=28948&p=156865


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

If you can't find one, try a bicycle inner tube. I use them on all my guns, no finger swells where you don't want them. Just find the right sixe to fit, cut to fit and away you go.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got mine from TopGunSupply.com. I have better purchase on the grips of my P22 and SP2022 thanks to having them. I like the ones with the finger grooves so the innertube trick wouldn't work for me. If you do use the innertube trick, use the "scuffing" tool from a patch kit to rough up the surface some. A little sweat and it'll start slipping in your hands otherwise.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

ebay


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Aarolar said:


> Headed out tomorrow but not to bass pro, Im gonna shop around and see what I can see. I found them online but shipping is as much as the grip...


Agreed on the cost of shipping versus' the cost of the sleeve. I believe the Jr. is what I put on my PM9 and it was a very tight fit to get it on. But now that it is on it is much nicer and handles much nicer when shooting.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Gun shows. I got 2 of them this morning. Houge @ $8.97 each.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been my experience that for small lightweight items, if you ask a supplier to not ship them, just mail them, they often will.


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a Hogue Handall earlier this year for my P9, on the advice of a sales rep at Hogue. When I got it, it was too big, so I contacted Hogue, and they sent me a Handall Jr. for free! It was a tough fit, but since I've had it on, it hasn't moved at all, and it's improved the feel of my Kahr quite a bit.


----------

